# Great Site For Info On Tests



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I thought I would post this link. It is from Jackson Gastroenterology, a GI practice in Camp Hill, PA. The description of preps etc is particular to their practice of course. And your Docs may prescribe a slightly different prep and do these procedures slightly differently. But it has a good, in plain English (







), basic description of most standard GI tests and procedures.Hope this helps!Here is the link: http://www.gicare.com/pated/epd0001.htm







BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

bump


----------



## White Raven (Jun 9, 2004)

BQ:Thanks for the bump. I'm new here and exploring problems that I am having with bloating and distention. This was an excellent resource for me.


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

I thank you too BQ for the bump. I wasn't here in January '03, good info to have, thanks!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)




----------

